# Lambar Feeders



## LillyRoseGal (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi y’all!
To start with, in the past I’ve had no more than 2 kids to bottle feed at a time. I fed them each with an individual bottle, and that worked great.
This year though, two bottles won’t cut it (with 5 does bred and at least one of them notorious for twins, if not triplets). I’m looking into Lambars now.

Now, I already know about using a bucket to make a Lambar, so the question really is— once I have the lambar... how do I use it?

Do I just heat up enough milk for all of them and dump it in? I’ve heard of people putting frozen milk in so the kids eat it slower/throughout the day. I’d be grateful if someone who uses a lambar can share their experience.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've never used one, but I have researched them for decision making reasons. Cold milk, apparently, does really prevent gorging, at least, according to everyone willing to talk about that. I have, in the past, used cold milk in my bottles to no ill effect. You do need to be absolutely certain the kids are warm, though, cold kids shouldn't even have warm milk.

The kind of feeder where the nipples attach directly to the bottom of the container (not being sucked through tubes, but directly out of the bucket) clean a lot easier, but if anything ever happens to one of the nipples (like a cat chewing on it) means that you will lose the entire bucket of milk. So if you choose that kind, keep them safe from cats, and keep extra nipples on hand.

That's what I've learned from other people. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have done it with great success. I feed often in the beginning. 4 times a day. When they hit a good weight I go to 3 times a day.
I put in enough warm milk for everyone to get a full belly
With some left over. I want milk in that bucket always. I use whole cow milk with a pinch of Probios heated to 95 degrees. Once a week I put a pinch of garlic powder in for cocadia prevention. I have never done cold milk. When weaning I do drop the temperature to 90 degrees. Go to twice a day then once a day.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I use the lambars with the hoses and nipples, a metal frame and base. (Round heavy wall 5 gal. Food grade bucket, grey nipples). It feeds 10 kids. Depending on the age of the kids, they get fed from 4x a day to 2x a day. I dump warm milk in, they eat, I rinse then wash the bucket etc. 

It takes a few min. extra to wash the little hoses, but a lot less leakage than with the bottom nipple positions. 

I also am set up with a milk house, etc. (I ship milk) so I can wash up the bucket right in the milkhouse. 

Make sure all are getting enough to eat. There will always be a slowpoke and a piggie. The piggie might have to be held back so he doesn't over eat and the slowpoke might need a little extra. 

Everyone feeds differently. This happens to work for me.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

We have two types of Lambars (I'll post pics)

With my Nigerians, I have to watch and make sure they don't overeat. They have their own Lambar. The Lamanchas on the other hand eat what they want. So far, we haven't had any problems with overeating. I do stand and watch though, if I think one kid is eating too much I go ahead an pull it off a little earlier. Our mini Lamanchas are hit or miss. Some are like the Lamanchas and will self regulate, some are like the Nigerians and need to have measured amounts.

We use warm milk, I know some do cold milk but when it's already cold outside, I don't want to discourage eating. Once I get a feel for what the kids are eating, I just warm up the amount needed and take it to the kids. We don't free feed though, kids are fed X times a day and eat what they want. After that the lambars are washed with soap and bleach.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’ve done both, but the cold while it was in the warm spring and the start of hot summer. I really did like it because they chose when they were hungry and they never over ate. Until I got a bad batch of formula and killed them all they seemed to be growing very well. Everyone’s kids that I have seen on a cold bar has grown very well. I’m just not sure how it would do during the winter. During my moment of insanity I was going to keep all my bottle kids and try the cold lamb bar again and just keep a heat lamp on them during cold days and during the night. But then I realized I was insane and sold them lol
I’m not sure when your kids are due but it was a pain trying to keep the milk cold when it was warm. I was getting juice jugs and freezing them and kept having to swap them out. Really though it was better then standing there feeding them and dealing with them constantly jumping on me for their meals. 
The warm was fine but I had to stand there and watch them and make sure no one was getting too much. Also if measured out and you have extra milk it’s hard to figure out who wasn’t eating their fair share, and by how much. IMO I like the bottles and bottle holders that go on the fence from primer1 and letting the kids have their own bottle and watching how much everyone is getting. There’s also a holder that can be made to hold soda bottles. But I would rather go that way then a bucket if being fed warm. I think especially with a lot of kids cold is hands down my favorite but only because of being easy. I can’t say for sure how the kids did and I can’t tell you how they would do during the cold


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goat whisperer I have to say I am LOVING that first lamb bar nipple set up you have going! When I have used a lamb bar the biggest pain because I leave kids on the dam for 24 hours is getting them to except a bottle and once they do, which is usually those nipples and then having to get them to take the other nipple for the lamb bar. I don’t know why I never thought to try those soda bottle nipples like that but if I ever do go insane again and keep a bunch of bottle kids that is what I’m doing!


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> We have two types of Lambars (I'll post pics)
> 
> With my Nigerians, I have to watch and make sure they don't overeat. They have their own Lambar. The Lamanchas on the other hand eat what they want. So far, we haven't had any problems with overeating. I do stand and watch though, if I think one kid is eating too much I go ahead an pull it off a little earlier. Our mini Lamanchas are hit or miss. Some are like the Lamanchas and will self regulate, some are like the Nigerians and need to have measured amounts.
> 
> ...


Do you have instructions for how to make the 1st lambar. I love that idea and need to find something else than individual bottles. I have a bunch of the red nipples already.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Google supplied this link: 
https://www.hobbyfarms.com/how-to-build-a-goat-lambar/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No different nipples need different sized holes. For the nipples in the link it’s a 5/8 hole, for the ones in the first picture it takes a 1 1/2” hole.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

@Mmhyronimus

You can order everything from Premier 1. You can get a custom bucket if you want, or you can make your own. I think they may have a whole setup available, but you would need to change the teats out. I prefer a taller bucket myself, so the milk can be safely carried (in pitchers) until the lambar is in place. Once it's in place you dump the milk into the bucket.

You use the bucket teat units to attach the nipples to the bucket.

When using the pritchard nipples you need to use a few extra washers (see pic)


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

the red nipple that comes with the bucket teat unit is garbage do not use it.
there is a white nipple that you can get that rocks on this unit. i will try to find it tonight.
there is some pointers for using lamb bars.
if you have more kids that nipples then you need a lamb bar cafeteria. some place that only lets the kids that are sucking access to the bucket.

separate the young from the older kids the young eat slower than the older kids.

If you put the bucket in a refrigerator the bucket only needs to be cleaned once a day. in the fridge the cats can not chew on the nipples.

only put the milk that needs to be fed that feeding in the bucket. 
feed the week kids first. alone if necessary.

i have fed up to 30 lambs and kids at a time. 
then i found the way i feed now


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is a photo of the nipples i like but i can not find them.
Help i need them can any one find them??


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

fivemoremiles said:


> Here is a photo of the nipples i like but i can not find them.


I can't quite tell from the picture. Would those be the PeachTeat nipples?
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/peach-teat


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Do only the cats chew on the nipples? I have had more than one kid doing that. I have heard of milk flowing into the straw, so I never dared to leave a lambar (thanks for the word!) with them.

When having many healthy kids, I prefer to feed them in a bowl or bucket.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

mariarose said:


> I can't quite tell from the picture. Would those be the PeachTeat nipples?
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products/peach-teat


no those are not the ones the base look like the red nipple that come with the bucket teat


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Premier 1 Lamb nipple


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

fivemoremiles said:


> Here is a photo of the nipples i like but i can not find them.
> Help i need them can any one find them??


Looks a lot like this https://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/products/lambsaver-replacement-nipple

The pic on PBS isn't that great. I ordered a set a few weeks ago, and it looks just like what is on the lambar you posted.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you those are the ones that i love. the kids take to them the first time you feed them, the kids will chew them up if you do not remove them after each feeding.


----------



## LillyRoseGal (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks for all the information guys!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goat whisperer I have a question for you about the parched nipples on that bucket feeder.
Ok I’m on the ledge of either killing my bottle kids or being insane, so I went ahead and made up the cold lamb bar. I put the extra washers on and no leaks around the grey part BUT the parched nipples are leaking ????? I thought the little ball in the grey thing (sorry just go along with my terms lol) would keep it from leaking. Like it’s a solid stream coming out. Did I do something wrong or does it always leak?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had the same problem so i do not use them.
there is an air vent on the yellow lid try plugging it.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

I tried the prichard nipples on a lambar I made up for my kids. They leaked like a sieve. I put on lamb nipples- they look like what you posted but are solid black in color. Those didn't leak and seem to be working- I have a leak in the bucket test unit though. Think my hole might be a tad bit too big. Going to see if I can find something to plug it with.
I have 5 bottle kids at the moment- 3 with no mama and 2 with a mama with a very small amount of milk. Now if I can just get mama to stop drinking the milk from the lambar too, everything would be great.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I’ll see if plugging the hole helps or I’ll try the black nipple. I went ahead and just put the red nipples on and as expected only 1 is willing to eat from it :/ I’m actually surprised she is the one to latch on because she isn’t the smartest one out of the three.
Thank you guys!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

The pritchards do leak some- I generally pour the milk as the kids are eating.

Have you looked at these nipples? I ordered a set and they don't seem to leak. They are really soft, not like the red (hard) nipple. https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/natural-latex-teats?criteria=nipple


----------

